# Methode wird nicht gefunden



## Kayno (1. Jul 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich hab eine Frage wieso wird in Android meine Methode nicht gefunden.

Habe folgendes gemacht. Eine klasse erstelle die von Activity erbt und noch eine klasse die Methoden hat. Ich mache eine Instanz auf die Klasse was auch klappt sobald ich aber die Methode suche findet Android diese nicht. Ist das Problem normal.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jul 2018)

Mal ins Blaue geraten: die aufgerufene Methode ist protected, private oder die Klasse liegt in einem anderen Paket und die Methode ist package private.

Ansonsten: was meinst Du mit "Methode suchen"? Ein wenig Code wäre hilfreich.


----------

